# 10 celebs you wanna bang



## PrideNeverDies

I've seen threads like this on other forums a lot, it's quite funny to see peoples tastes in women

My 10

1. Jessica Alba

2. Alicia Keys

3. Frankie Sanford

4. KD Aubert

5. Eva Mendes

6. Cheryl Cole

7. Megan Fox

8. Meagan Good

9. Arianny Celeste

10. Noemie Lenoir

I do love glamour model Katie Green though and J-Lo , and took ages to decide about Rachelle Leah or Arianny CELESTE,


----------



## hendy1992

Cheryl Cole

Cheryl Cole

Cheryl Cole

Cheryl Cole

Cheryl Cole

Cheryl Cole

Cheryl Cole

Cheryl Cole

Cheryl Cole

Cheryl Cole

Seriously though if she said i could shag her if she could shit on me I would let her do it.


----------



## rsp84

all i saw at a glance was 10....wanna bang, and to be honest im glad the middle word was celeb, not mma fighter.


----------



## PrideNeverDies

what if it was gina carano and kyra gracie though


----------



## Razorstorm

this is the most legendary thread ever lol - made my day


----------



## rsp84

fair play, but ginas way heavier than me, she'd rough me good and proper :laugh:


----------



## marc

I'll just have Arianny 10 times if thats ok


----------



## AndyMulz

Now your talking Jee.

Kelly Brook

LeeLee Sobieski

Clemence Poesy

Rachel Bilson

Arianny Celeste

Paris Hilton

Kate Moss

Halle Berry

Lela Starr

Bella Donna


----------



## benny

in no specific order

Kate Beckinsale

Rosie Jones (page 3)

Christine Bleakley (one show)

Danni Minogue

Cheryl Cole

The Saturdays (do they count as one?)

Sarah Harding

Mylene Klass

The girls from the Eric Prydz video (Frankie Wedge)

Jessica from real hustle

I could go on all day I dont really have much standards


----------



## benny

I forgot Susan Boyle ...shes scrubbed up well

the panel from loose women ...


----------



## marc

benny said:


> I forgot Susan Boyle ...shes scrubbed up well
> 
> the panel from loose women ...


:wtf

Shitting hell, i never would have thought that name would have made it into this thread


----------



## PrideNeverDies

Benny .. if youre gonna say all the saturdays, you might aswell say the girls aloud minus the ginger

or if you like gingers just say girls aloud

why do most of the girls Andy named have pornstar names

Marc .. I thought you said you liked Megan Fox ?

Im gonna have to put some pictures up, turn this into a wank worthy thread lol


----------



## YourMMA

Jeevan deserves props for a solid original list!


----------



## PrideNeverDies

forget props, where is your list !!


----------



## davemfox

In no particular order...

Holly Marie Combs - out of TV series Charmed - http://charmed.3424online.com/enchanted_charmed_lair/photo/piper/charmed/holly/HollyMarieCombs4-nmd.jpg

Jessica from The Real Hustle

Anna Friel - used to be in Brookside -http://www.ventertainmentonline.com/anna-friel-photos.htm

Isobel Lang - SkyTV weather girl (not the best pic I could find!! - http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_khnBA58ed2k/SohRXXnQhlI/AAAAAAAAJbs/bIDpm1WOkLs/s1600-h/PDVD_037.JPG

Camilla Dallerup - dancer from Strictly - http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/Dgsih6aDRLk/National+Television+Awards+2008+Arrivals/K2k2R8ko_Se/Camilla+Dallerup

Karen Hardy - dancer from Strictly - http://www.life.com/image/86276971

Danni Minogue

Emily Proctor - CSI:Miami - http://www.shopsurlygirl.com/Resources/Image/emily%20proctor%20grammy%20awards%2009.jpg

Milla Jovovich - 5th Element, Resident Evil etc. - http://backwoodshorror.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/milla-jovovich-023.jpg

Claudia Winkleman - presenter on Strictly - http://img60.imageshack.us/i/0374669392claudiaw08nov04cvi4z.jpg/



Dave


----------



## PrideNeverDies

We need to put up pictures because there are so many I havent heard of


----------



## davemfox

Google mate...are you struggling with any of the ones I've listed??

Dave


----------



## PrideNeverDies

never heard of

Holly Marie Combs

Anna Friel

Isobel Lang

Camilla Dallerup

Karen Hardy

Emily Proctor

Mila Jokovich

Claudia Winkleman


----------



## james8

i think there should be another thread 10 celebs u wna bang out!


----------



## temeura

So-Yi Yoon - http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/2391/yoon1idruxmv2.jpg

Alyson Hannigan - http://www.wallpapergate.com/data/media/23/Alyson_Hannigan_006.jpg

Claire Forliani - http://ronniedigital.files.wordpress.com/2008/12/claire-forlani-002.jpg

Jemina Pearl - http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/2006/08/05/arts/05lolla_190.jpg

Eihi Siina - http://img2.timeinc.net/ew/dynamic/imgs/091007/audition_l.jpg

Talena Atfield - http://userserve-ak.last.fm/serve/500/266043/Kittie+Talena+Atfield.jpg

Fallon Bowman - http://userserve-ak.last.fm/serve/_/4820872/Fallon+Bowman+fallonbowman.jpg

Melissa Auf Der Maur - http://www.musik-base.de/images/fotogalerie/Melissa-Auf-Der-Maur-foto-9313.jpg

Hye-Jeong Kang - http://img2.ak.crunchyroll.com/i/spire4/b4e55261d1204900f4800fa4467883df1237528645_full.jpg

Summer Glau - http://api.ning.com/files/0puGaUHuAalEpruuPAa01pwgyBU7KXGnpSTCeQSDHXMwuIp2Oe2YgFFO5WXTQPib8XcmV11YCZUxWOXtxeyRgcRpCFQUzE1A/summerglau.jpg


----------



## Razorstorm

Some one with a surname like Kang or Yoon you just know is worth a click to look


----------



## davemfox

jeevan said:


> We need to put up pictures because there are so many I havent heard of


Ok I've added in links - some are pretty crap but you'll get the idea :thumb

Dave


----------



## PrideNeverDies

because they sound ike thai names, and you and alex reid have sometihng in commons lol ???

Thomas .. lets see your list mate


----------



## temeura

They sound nothing like Thai names, this is a Thai name -

Yanin Vismitananda


----------



## Imy

temeura said:


> Summer Glau - http://api.ning.com/files/0puGaUHuAalEpruuPAa01pwgyBU7KXGnpSTCeQSDHXMwuIp2Oe2YgFFO5WXTQPib8XcmV11YCZUxWOXtxeyRgcRpCFQUzE1A/summerglau.jpg


f**k off. Summer Glau is a total sweetheart. I'd love and cherish her forever and ever. Stop your sick thoughts, you awful, awful man.


----------



## temeura

I'd make her a cup of tea afterwards.


----------



## Imy

temeura said:


> i'd make her a cup of tea afterwards.


You stop this patronising shit this instant.


----------



## Imy

Justin said:


> How could we forget Rosie Webster from Coronation Street??? Damn.


Old enough to bleed, old enough to breed. :laugh:


----------

